# XP SP3 Very unstable?



## JRMBelgium (Jun 22, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago certain software started crashing:
- Notepad
- Internet Explorer 6
- Explorer

I thaught it must be something I did somewhere. Last time I formatted my computer was august 2007 so I thaught it was time to format again. Now, I reinstalled windows and the first thing I did was install SP3 on it to avoid the constant updates that you get on a fresh install.

But now, the same stuff crashes again. So it must be SP3 because I never had this problem on SP2.

Maybe the software I am running in the background is causing the trouble:
- AVG Free 8
- Windows Defender
- Skype
- Winsnap
- Winpatrol

So if someone here has the same crashing problems ( Notepad, IE and Explorer ), please let me know wich software you are using, so that I know what might be causing it.

I mean come on, a fresh install and stuff starts crashing already, the exact same stuff, it must be SP3. Notepad, IE and Explorer, they are all part of Windows XP.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 22, 2008)

Could be your system is unstable for some other reason


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 22, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Could be your system is unstable for some other reason



Mmmm...it's vacation for me and my PC is on a lot. I game for hours non-stop somethimes, and only Notepad, Explorer and IE crash. If my PC was unstable, it would crash during games, while working in photoshop, sony Vegas, etc... but it doesn't. Explorer only crashes when I plugin an USB stick and notepad and IE only crash somethimes when I use it, wich is rarely the case, but still, don't like to see crashes


----------



## xu^ (Jun 22, 2008)

i get the odd crash with Firefox 2 (not DL 3 yet) but apart from that SP3 seems fine to me.Never had notepad crash on me tho.

but skype does crash "every" time i exit the program,never used skype on SP2 so i cant say if its a SP3 issue or not.

have had SP3 installed since it came out.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 22, 2008)

I have XP SP3 and I haven't found a single thing wrong yet...I also have AVG Free 8 - same as Jelle and it is working fine, apart from the Resident Shield thing which sometimes detects some files as threats, but that is AVG's prob...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 22, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> i get the odd crash with Firefox 2 (not DL 3 yet) but apart from that SP3 seems fine to me.Never had notepad crash on me tho.
> 
> but skype does crash "every" time i exit the program,never used skype on SP2 so i cant say if its a SP3 issue or not.
> 
> have had SP3 installed since it came out.



Uninstall the Skype addon for Firefox. I have used official releases, unofficial releases wich I got from the developpers and now I am using a public beta, and every single version makes Firefox crash. Just uinstall the addon and your problems will be solved.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 22, 2008)

Test your Ram.


----------



## Katanai (Jun 23, 2008)

It is SP3. I've installed it since day one, didn't notice any problems. BUT then it began: my router was driving me crazy, I had to reboot it 8 times a day. It's not in my room so that was really an issue, things were moving slowly. Adobe Photoshop wouldn't install, nor would my webcam drivers and some other software I can't remember right now. Downloads were 20% slower. I did a format and a fresh install of SP2 and now everything works just fine. And yeah it was SP3 because I did do a format before and installed SP3 again thinking that wasn't it and all the problems persisted... So yeah thank you Microsoft!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone notice icons taking forever to load with SP3?
e.g if you openup a folder full of apps with various icons.

I don't get this issue with SP2.


----------



## holy_ (Jun 23, 2008)

I got error when installing SP3 (because I'm using AMD).
But I got crash only VPU Recover, notepad seems fine (I don't use IE since there is Firefox)


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Anyone notice icons taking forever to load with SP3?
> e.g if you openup a folder full of apps with various icons.
> 
> I don't get this issue with SP2.



My icons load pretty fast, but when windows boots they refresh like 5 times, didn't happen in SP2.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> My icons load pretty fast, but when windows boots they refresh like 5 times, didn't happen in SP2.



Weird I don't get any flashing.
If I open up a folder with various different icons for the first time it takes ages for them to show up, same with add/remove.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Weird I don't get any flashing.
> If I open up a folder with various different icons for the first time it takes ages for them to show up, same with add/remove.



Oh, don't have that problem. I have a folder with about 500 "educational video's" and all the video-previews load instantly


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

actually microsoft released this so people can "microsoft vista" they mae servic pack 3 have this problems with some computers.i now weird.but they just did this so people can buy vista.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 23, 2008)

boyakaa said:


> actually microsoft released this so people can "microsoft vista" they mae servic pack 3 have this problems with some computers.i now weird.but they just did this so people can buy vista.



CONSPIRACY!!


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 23, 2008)

i dont have a problem whit sp3 its better also whit games and other stuf.

i hope you find a anser for that problem what you have

mabey you can mod your Xp?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 23, 2008)

do you get a dr watson error? i hear a few guys at work get a few of these ever since they gone from SP2 to SP3


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> do you get a dr watson error? i hear a few guys at work get a few of these ever since they gone from SP2 to SP3



A dr watson error???


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have nooooo problems with SP3 whatsoever. 

Dr watson works with error reporting

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308538


----------

